# Russian Land Battleship KV-VI



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

A huge monstrosity, but I would love to take one for a spin.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Bad gas mileage, doesn't turn on a dime, could go up like a nuclear bomb if hit by missile, yep I'll take her for a spin...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Anything on there small enough to shoot a deer with? Sentry, let me know when you take it for a spin, I'd love to be part of your crew.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

For some off the wall reason when I saw this I thought too myself I wonder how you say " who farted in Russian".


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Be great on open ground, gonna suck in town! Should bea fun toy though!


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

How DO you fart in Russian?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Two giant treads seems a bit of an achilles heel to me. No redundancy.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like a very large aircraft target to me.

Wonder how much you could scrap one of those for?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Two giant treads seems a bit of an achilles heel to me. No redundancy.


Yeah those tracks wouldn't last very long even if they kept it on smooth terrain 
The whole concept is highly flawed, but then many of the WW2 Russian ideas were a bit twisted


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Yikes. This thing looks completely impractical.


...I still wouldn't want to stand in front of one.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Foreverautumn said:


> How DO you fart in Russian?


The same as we do here, except it's followed by a shot of Vodka. :doh:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Foreverautumn said:


> How DO you fart in Russian?


Frrtttskie!


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like they are looking for a cheaper alternative to ships! Protect the mother land with land based yachts maybe, IDK!:ghost:


----------

